# تعزيات القيامة



## اني بل (19 مارس 2010)

*تعزيات القيامه *​

*+"من يد الهاوية أفديهم. من الموت أخلصهم، أين أوباؤك يا موت؟ أين شوكتك يا هاوية؟ تختفي الندامة عن عينيّ" (هوشع 14:13).هذه الآية تعترض سيلا من التهديد والوعيد، وكأنها صخرة رحمة وإنقاذ تقف وسط بحر الغضب. إنها وعد يفيض بالبركات والتعزيات. كان الشعب في أسوأ حالاته، وعلى وشك أن يُسبى إلى بابل ثم إلى أقاصي الأرض، لكن الله في محبته أعلن لهم أن هذه ليست النهاية، وأنه لن يسمح للموت أن يسود عليهم للأبد، لكن سيأتي وقت فيه تنفتح القبور ويخرجون منها إلى عالم الحرية والمجد.*
*وأريد أن نتأمل معاً في بعض أمور تتعلق بهذه القيامة من الأموات:*
*هذه القيامة هي للذين يموتون في الرب:*
*فكما أقام المسيح من الأموات هكذا سيقوم كل الراقدين في المسيح لأنهم أعضاء جسده. إن أجسادهم التي افتديت مع أرواحهم وإن كانت قد تركت في العالم تتألم وتشكو وأخيراً تموت وترى فساداً، لكنها باعتبارها مشترى دم المسيح الثمين، فإنها ستقوم مرة أخرى من بين الأموات، والذي زُرع في ضعف سيُقام في قوة، والذي زُرع في هوان ورأى فساداً سيُقام في مجد وكرامة على شبه جسد المسيح. ليس هذا شعراً أو خيالاً لكنه حقيقة لا شك فيها، إن أعزاءنا الذين رقدوا في التراب سيقومون مرة أخرى، لم يكن هذا التعليم الخاص بقيامة الأجساد واضحاً أو جلياً في العهد القديم، كما أن الفلسفة البشرية كانت ولا تزال ترفض هذا التعليم، لكن في نور العهد الجديد وقيامة المسيح من الأموات أصبح هذا التعليم أمراً مؤكداً وحقيقة ساطعة.*
*هذه القيامة مرتبطة بالفداء*
*"من يد الهاوية أفديهم" ومعنى "أفديهم" أي أشتريهم بثمن. هنالك ثمن قد دفع لكي نخلص من الموت الذي هو نتيجة الخطية. هل تعرف من الذي دفع الثمن؟ وكيف دفعه؟ أذكر كيف فتح ذراعيه، وسكب ما هو أثمن من الذهب. أذكر كيف طعن جنبه بالحربة حتى تنفجر ينابيع محبته وثروته لأجلنا. لقد دفع الرب يسوع ثمن فدائنا، ونحن الآن ننتظر "متوقعين التبني فداء أجسادنا" (رومية 23:8*

*إن يسوع هو ولينا الحي الذي فدى نفوسنا وأجسادنا. يا له من حق مبارك أن فداء أجسادنا قد دُفع ثمنه، ولا بد أن هذا الفاسد يلبس عدم فساد، وهذا المائت يلبس عدم موت!! وإن كان الجسد معرض للفناء لبعض الوقت، فإنه سوف يتحرر من هذا الفناء إلى الأبد لأن ثمن فدائه قد دفع. وكما تحررت نفوسنا بفعل التجديد، هكذا ستتحرر أجسادنا بالقيامة من الأموات.*
*"من الموت أخلصهم" مجداً لله لأجل رجاء القيامة. سوف تنحل قيود الجسد، وتتحطم سلاسل الموت، ويفلت الجسد من قبضة الهاوية،"مبارك ومقدس من له نصيب في القيامة الأولى، هؤلاء ليس للموت الثاني سلطان عليهم". (رؤيا 6:2).*
*هذه القيامة تتم بقوة الله*
*لا بد أن يكون الأمر كذلك، وإلا فكيف يمكن أن يستعيد الموتى حياتهم؟*
*كيف تستطيع الأجساد التي تحللت في التراب أن تعيد بناءها مرة أخرى؟ لاحظ شخصية المتكلم هنا "أفديهم... أخلصهم" من يستطيع أن يعيد البناء سوى ذلك الذي بناه أولاً؟ كل شيء مستطاع لدى الله. *

*سمعنا عن كثيرين يعارضون مبدأ القيامة. دعهم يعارضون كيفما شاءوا، ما دام هناك إله فلن يعسر عليه شيء. إن القيامة معجزة تؤول لتمجيد الله، وقد سر بأن يعطي نصرة القيامة لابنه المحبوب، وبقيامة يسوع من الأموات سنقوم نحن أيضاً، سوف نهتف قائلين "هللويا!!" للحمل الذي ذبح لأجلنا، لأنه بموته قد أبطل الموت، وبقيامته حطم أبواب القبر، هذه هي أعمال الله التي من أجلها نحبه ونتعبد له.*
*هذه القيامة قد هزمت الموت*
*"أين أوباؤك يا موت؟" كما لو كان الموت شخصاً موبوءاً لكنه بعد أن أصاب الناس بالوبأ أصيب هو به، وهكذا ردت سهامه إلى صدره. أيها القارئ العزيز، أعلم أن الموت لم يعد يقتل الناس بل بالحري ينقلهم إلى حياة أسمى وأفضل. إنه لم يعد يحطم ويلاشي بل بالحري يجمل ويكمل، ليس في ذاته، بل في شخص ربنا يسوع المسيح، ليس هو عقاباً للمؤمن، لكنه نجاة من الهلاك.*
*يا من أنتم في خطاياكم، سوف تموتون في خطاياكم، وسيكون موتكم، موتاً حقيقياً. لكن بالنسبة لأولاد الله فقد تغير الأمر معهم. وأصبح الشيطان مهزوماً لا قوة له. ما أعظم هزيمة الشيطان حين يرى المؤمن يموت وقلبه ممتلئ فرحاً وسلاماً لأن نهر حياته الأرضية قد انتهى ليصب في محيط الأبدية اللانهائية. إن المؤمن في موته يشبه الشمس التي لا تظهر ضخامتها إلا عند غروبها، إن كل جمال للشمس أثناء النهار يتضاءل أمام جمال الغروب وجلاله.*
*انظر إلى غروب الشمس وتأمل كيف تبدو السحب كجبال من ذهب، والسماء كأنها مشتعلة بنار، وكل النجوم تخرج من أفلاكها لترحب برجوع جبار النهار إلى ما وراء الأفق، ليشرق من جديد في عالم آخر، هكذا المؤمن في موته، يضيء غرفته بمجد سماوي وهو يغرب عن هذا العلم ليضيء في عالم الأبدية السعيد.*
*"أين شوكتك يا هاوية؟“ لن تستطيع الهاوية أن تحتجز واحداً من المفديين ولم يعد القبر مكاناً للخراب والفساد لأن الحجر قد تدحرج عنه. إن القبر هو غرفة النوم التي أعدها لنا الرب بنفسه تاركاً فيها حنوطه وملابسه ورائحة الطيب الزكية.يا موت، لم تعد موتاً!! يا قبر، لست بعد قبراً!! ولا زالت الأسماء باقية كما هي، لكن طبيعة الأشياء قد تغيرت!! شكراً ومجداً لله!!*
*هذه القيامة ستبطل الموت واحتمال حدوثه في المستقبل.*
*قال المسيح: "أنا حي فأنتم ستحيون". طالما أن المسيح حي فنحن سنحيا. وطالما أن المسيح في السماء، فلا بد أن نمكث معه حيث هو لنعاين مجده. ما دام الله هو الله فلا بد أن أولاده، شركاء طبيعته الإلهية، يحيون إلى الأبد، وإذ نقوم من الموت، ونجلس عن يمين المسيح فلن يؤذينا الموت الثاني، وحالما تظلم الشمس والقمر، وتطوى السماوات، فحينئذ سوف نتمتع بالخلود السعيد والأبدية المشرقة، سيكون يسوع هو موضوع سرور المفديين من الهاوية، وسيدوم هذا السرور إلى الأبد.*
*لهذا يضع الرب ختمه. هل تريد أن ترى الختم الأحمر؟ وهل تريد أن تتحقق من الضمان الإلهي؟ اقرأ ما جاء في آخر الآية: "تختفي الندامة عن عيني". هنا يعلن الرب مشيئته غير المتغيرة، وأن أولاده لا بد أن يقوموا من الموت إثباتاً لصحة مواعيده، وتصديقاً لقراراته السابقة *
*نحن نعلم علم اليقين أن هناك قيامة من الأموات، وكما قام المسيح سنقوم نحن أيضاً. وكما قامت أرواحنا من قبور الخطية ستقوم أجسادنا من قبور التراب. إنها أمور لا تُرى بالعين المجردة وهي تفوق كل عقل وكل تصوّر، لكن الإيمان يقبلها ويصدقها. دعونا نفرح ونبتهج إذاً لأن مستقبلنا مضيء بالنور والمجد*​
__________________


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 مارس 2010)

موضوع رااااااااااائع يا انى بل 
ميررررررسى ليكى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك​


​


----------



## اني بل (20 مارس 2010)

ميرسي يا كوكو


----------



## youhnna (20 مارس 2010)

*موضوع غاية فى الروعة
تسلم ايديكى انى​*


----------



## *koki* (20 مارس 2010)

شكرا يا انى


----------



## kalimooo (20 مارس 2010)

اني

عزاؤنا

بانه قال لنا

هيث اذهب تذهبون

الشكر لمجهودك الرب يبارك


----------



## اني بل (21 مارس 2010)

youhnna قال:


> *موضوع غاية فى الروعة​*
> 
> *تسلم ايديكى انى*​


 
غاية الروعة هو مرورك المميز يا يوحنا ومشكووووووور لردك


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (21 مارس 2010)

*



إن يسوع هو ولينا الحي الذي فدى نفوسنا وأجسادنا. يا له من حق مبارك أن فداء أجسادنا قد دُفع ثمنه، ولا بد أن هذا الفاسد يلبس عدم فساد، وهذا المائت يلبس عدم موت!! وإن كان الجسد معرض للفناء لبعض الوقت، فإنه سوف يتحرر من هذا الفناء إلى الأبد لأن ثمن فدائه قد دفع. وكما تحررت نفوسنا بفعل التجديد، هكذا ستتحرر أجسادنا بالقيامة من الأموات.

أنقر للتوسيع...





			انظر إلى غروب الشمس وتأمل كيف تبدو السحب كجبال من ذهب، والسماء كأنها مشتعلة بنار، وكل النجوم تخرج من أفلاكها لترحب برجوع جبار النهار إلى ما وراء الأفق، ليشرق من جديد في عالم آخر، هكذا المؤمن في موته، يضيء غرفته بمجد سماوي وهو يغرب عن هذا العلم ليضيء في عالم الأبدية السعيد
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

تشبيه جميل 

شكرا عالموضوع الجدا طيب
محبة يسوع لترعاكي 

*​


----------



## jojo_angelic (21 مارس 2010)

> الموت الذي هو نتيجة الخطية. هل تعرف من الذي دفع الثمن؟ وكيف دفعه؟ أذكر كيف فتح ذراعيه، وسكب ما هو أثمن من الذهب. أذكر كيف طعن جنبه بالحربة حتى تنفجر ينابيع محبته وثروته لأجلنا. لقد دفع الرب يسوع ثمن فدائنا، ونحن الآن ننتظر "متوقعين التبني فداء أجسادنا" (رومية 23:8




موضــوع رائــــــــــع شكراااااااااا ليــك اختـي


----------



## النهيسى (22 مارس 2010)

*

شكرا 

جدا جدا

للموضوع  الرائع جدا

سلام الرب يسوع
​*


----------



## اني بل (25 مارس 2010)

*koki* قال:


> شكرا يا انى


 
ميرسي يا كوكي للمرور​


----------



## اني بل (31 مارس 2010)

youhnna قال:


> *موضوع غاية فى الروعة​*
> 
> *تسلم ايديكى انى*​


 

ثانكس يا يوحنا وربنا يباركك​


----------



## Dr Fakhry (1 أبريل 2010)

موضوع رائع جدا ومعزى شكرا لمجهودك الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## اني بل (2 أبريل 2010)

dr fakhry قال:


> موضوع رائع جدا ومعزى شكرا لمجهودك الرب يبارك حياتك


 
وربنا يباركك اخي ...​


----------

